# Eco Friendly Insulation



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are not going to be eating or breathing it in. So it really does not matter. The White stuff & Blue Jean insulation will cost more, then just using plain Fiberglass.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks but I am looking for something more environmentally responsible.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There is no such thing.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What is not environmentally responsible about rock wool, cellulose, or fiberglass (assuming all are non-VOC containing variants)?

What is not environmentally responsible is over spending on denim insulation when you could make the home more efficient with that additional budget and in improvements. 

What is the home construction type, exterior finishes, roof type and insulation schedule?


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

What is the home construction type, exterior finishes, roof type and insulation schedule?[/QUOTE]
Strawbale with cement stucco on exterior and lime plaster on interior-corrugated metal roof and trying to get R-60 in ceiling.
I would go cellulose over denim.
Since you mentioned it, what is rock wool? I always thought it was asbestos


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What comes to question. Is what is going to keep the Straw Bales from rotting and end up with millions of fungi spores. Denim is better then Cellulose. You of course already have Cellulose as the wall material.

As for Rock Wool. The old stuff may have contained some Asbestos. Asbestos is still used in products even today. But is encapsulated to prevent it from become Free.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> What comes to question. Is what is going to keep the Straw Bales from rotting and end up with millions of fungi spores. Denim is better then Cellulose. You of course already have Cellulose as the wall material.
> 
> As for Rock Wool. The old stuff may have contained some Asbestos. Asbestos is still used in products even today. But is encapsulated to prevent it from become Free.


Is what is going to keep the Straw Bales from rotting and end up with millions of fungi spores. I live in NV, We check the moisture when we get them and keep them dry. We don't have cellulose in the walls. So what is rock wool? Anyone know?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Straw as I stated is Cellulose. Rock Wool is exactly that. It is rocks turned into a Wool type substance for Insulation.

If water is ever allowed to penetrate the inside of the walls. The bales start rotting. Looks good on paper, but in the long run not something that will stand the test of time.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No talk of air sealing or anything else?

Why not build a staggered wall construction, air seal all the wall plates and just use a non-voc containing cellulose.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There is also the Soy based Foams Wash.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> No talk of air sealing or anything else?
> 
> Why not build a staggered wall construction, air seal all the wall plates and just use a non-voc containing cellulose.


 Plans are already done an approved for strawbale. Plus we live in a strawbale house and love it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> There is also the Soy based Foams Wash.


Yes. I know they are marketed as such but there is still a heavy VOC component to any and all onsite SPFs. 

If not, you could spray it without PPE and that just isn't the case.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Yes. I know they are marketed as such but there is still a heavy VOC component to any and all onsite SPFs.
> 
> If not, you could spray it without PPE and that just isn't the case.


 The protection would be as much of a problem as getting a sprayer.


----------

